# Twa Wee Coonties



## pickup1980 (16 May 2010)

Going to try my first audax on the 6th june can anyone tell me what to expect and what should i take.
Done the pedal scotland 2009 will it be about the same with out the feed stations 
Any help would be great


----------



## HLaB (16 May 2010)

Your Bike?

Seriously for the money you pay for audaxes I can't imagine that they will be stocked with food/ drink. I think it would be best to bring your own. There's many a seasoned audaxer on here they will be better placed to give you advice.


----------



## pickup1980 (16 May 2010)

I have a 2008 tdf carrera road bike from halfords


----------



## eck (16 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> Your Bike?
> 
> Seriously for the money you pay for audaxes I can't imagine that they will be stocked with food/ drink. I think it would be best to bring your own. There's many a seasoned audaxer on here they will be better placed to give you advice.



Ha! John Myerscough, organiser of this audax (who did the Etape today in only a couple of minutes over 4 hrs), is famous for feeding riders well at the finish. As in, "what kind of cheese would you like with your soup?"
The day before (Sat 5 June) , I'm running two events from Kirriemuir - the tough 300k Snow Roads and the much easier Potter for Tea 100k. Riders on these will be fed inna more, shall we say artisan style, with beer and bridies. 

(Signed), A Seasoned Audaxer.


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2010)

eck said:


> Ha! John Myerscough, organiser of this audax (who did the Etape today in only a couple of minutes over 4 hrs), is famous for feeding riders well at the finish. As in, "what kind of cheese would you like with your soup?"
> The day before (Sat 5 June) , I'm running two events from Kirriemuir - the tough 300k Snow Roads and the much easier Potter for Tea 100k. Riders on these will be fed inna more, shall we say artisan style, with beer and bridies.
> 
> (Signed), A Seasoned Audaxer.


 they certainly seem better VfM than other events. I'm going to sleep on it but if my arm doesnt feel like its falling off in the morning I may enter the Snow Roads or it may be a trip to the docs .

PS that was a good time my John


----------



## MrRidley (17 May 2010)

Aye i'm going to try the Twa Wee Coonties, if i can get to the start on time from Glasgow.


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2010)

I just had a look at the Twa Wee Coonties route (its actually 3). Its a route I do often you'll enjoy it BJ. If you want to feel seasick, this is a vid of one of the hills.


----------



## pickup1980 (17 May 2010)

Was looking at the potter for tea but i'm working the sat to sunday is my only option plus dalmeny is closer to home


----------



## MrRidley (17 May 2010)

Spoke to the organiser tonight, and he's quite happy for me to be a bit late in getting to the start.


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2010)

One option could be a train to Edinburgh and cycle to the start, just realised it starts in Dalmeny, even better.


----------



## MrRidley (17 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> One option could be a train to Edinburgh and cycle to the start, Inverkeithings only 11miles or so.



It's ok, i've just looked at Scotrail website, i can get train to Embra then Dalmeny in time for the start, Dalmeny is where it's starting right ?


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> It's ok, i've just looked at Scotrail website, i can get train to Embra then Dalmeny in time for the start, Dalmeny is where it's starting right ?


According to the route posted it is, best to check though 

For some reason I though it was Inverkeithing but its actually Dalmeny about 6-5 miles out.


----------



## pickup1980 (17 May 2010)

is it a tough route


----------



## HLaB (18 May 2010)

pickup1980 said:


> is it a tough route


I don't think so, I guess it depend how fit you are; it tends to go around the major hills. Gloom Law hill in Dollar is about as steep as it gets.


----------



## Scoosh (19 May 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> It's ok, i've just looked at Scotrail website, i can get train to Embra then Dalmeny in time for the start, Dalmeny is where it's starting right ?


... or you could jump off at Linlithgow and cruise gently along to Dalmeny, have a cuppa and set off with the pack .



pickup1980 said:


> is it a tough route


<facetious mode> Depends on your definition of "tough" .

More seriously, most Audax events around these parts use the available hills to give a bit of a challenge BUT the organisers want to encourage people to ride their events, so the are not 'stupid' hilly. I did my first audax last year (160k Mearns Meander) and, yes it challenged me (first 100 mile ride) and had some serious hills (Cairn o' Mount from Banchory). I wasn't particularly fit, my bike was an ancient down-tube shifting Peugeot road bike, the saddle was a Lidl special and I almost ran out of water.

I finished, well within the time limit - and promptly did the 100k Potter for Tea the next day . Daft, or what ?

You can ride at your own pace, ride with someone else of similar pace, share the navigation, enjoy the views, be challenged by the hills (no one will stop you walking up them if you so desire ) and revel in the downhill bits . One of the joys of audax is that you can do it _your_ way, you don't have to go at a mad dash.

You will have a great sense of satisfaction if you have never ridden this sort of distance before. If you have .... piece of cake  !

Very good info on audax here.

I'm doing a Kirriemuir event the day before, so might not make it to the Twa Wee Coonties but it looks very appealing .....

HTH


----------



## MrRidley (19 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> ...* or you could jump off at Linlithgow and cruise gently along to Dalmeny, have a cuppa and set off with the pack* .
> 
> If i knew the way, i don't want to get lost before i get offically lost


----------



## HLaB (19 May 2010)

bhoyjim;1257375][quote name= said:


> .
> 
> If i knew the way, i don't want to get lost before i get offically lost


You'd be unlikely to get lost, its quite a simple route.

Out of the station you just take the Edinburgh Road (B9080) the road we took on the forum ride, the one which goes singletrack beneath the rail bridge (traffic lights) and keep straigt on that road till you come to a roundabout at Kirkliston. Continue straight through the village to the and straight through the traffic lights (assuming there not at red ). About 100m after the lights the road forks, you want to take the left road. Continue straight on that untill you go under a rail bridge. After about 100m you take the first left, it takes you up a steep hill which goes straight into Dalmeny, simples eh [/B]


----------



## Seamab (19 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> More seriously, most Audax events around these parts use the available hills to give a bit of a challenge BUT the organisers want to encourage people to ride their events, so the are not 'stupid' hilly.
> 
> I'm doing a Kirriemuir event the day before, so might not make it to the Twa Wee Coonties but it looks very appealing .....


Which one are you doing? Perhaps the Snow Roads might come into the "stupid hilly" category?

Law Hill in Dollar is quite a challenge after a good few miles in the legs. It's one of my local hills and does very briefly hit 20% at the steep turn but it soon levels off before rising again to 12% for a good stretch. I think there is a control near the top at the community woodland so you get a rest before the final section.

Gloom Hill is the road up to the Castle (Castle Gloom) and is not one you wish to go up unless you are the masochistic type and have low gears. It's 1K of hell with the steepest stretch over 30% and almost all of it above 17%. Now that is stupid silly! So silly i did it twice yesterday...Practice for Cairn O' Mount on Sunday.


----------



## HLaB (19 May 2010)

Seamab said:


> Law Hill in Dollar is quite a challenge after a good few miles in the legs. It's one of my local hills and does very briefly hit 20% at the steep turn but it soon levels off before rising again to 12% for a good stretch. I think there is a control near the top at the community woodland so you get a rest before the final section.
> 
> Gloom Hill is the road up to the Castle (Castle Gloom) and is not one you wish to go up unless you are the masochistic type and have low gears. It's 1K of hell with the steepest stretch over 30% and almost all of it above 17%. Now that is stupid silly! So silly i did it twice yesterday...Practice for Cairn O' Mount on Sunday.


Ah right, I was getting the two confused.


----------



## Seamab (19 May 2010)

Have you been up it Hlab?

I reckon it must be one of the longest climbs of such sustained high gradient in Central Scotland. For me it compares with Glen Quaich. Not as long obviously but steeper.

Maybe one for a CC Ecosse hill climb challenge?


----------



## HLaB (19 May 2010)

Seamab said:


> Have you been up it Hlab?
> 
> I reckon it must be one of the longest climbs of such sustained high gradient in Central Scotland. For me it compares with Glen Quaich. Not as long obviously but steeper.
> 
> Maybe one for a CC Ecosse hill climb challenge?


Nah just Lawhill. Can you get a bike up Gloom hill?

Edit: the wonders of google maps, I've not been up to Castle Campbell since I was a kid.


----------



## Seamab (19 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> Nah just Lawhill. Can you get a bike up Gloom hill?


Yes.

There are 2 car parks. A big one at halfway where you can join the path through the glen and a small one at the top (over a cattle grid). It's a no through road so you have to come back down gripping the brakes. There's a bit of loose gravel so both ascent and descent need to be done carefully.


----------



## HLaB (19 May 2010)

Seamab said:


> Yes.
> 
> There are 2 car parks. A big one at halfway where you can join the path through the glen and a small one at the top (over a cattle grid). It's a no through road so you have to come back down gripping the brakes. There's a bit of loose gravel so both ascent and descent need to be done carefully.


Cheers, I just had a look on google streetview it looks well surfaced, the downhill looks tricky.


----------



## Seamab (19 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> Cheers, I just had a look on google streetview it looks well sufaced, the downhill looks tricky.



Yes, it's not too bad. After the first car park the road narrows and the surface is poorer (this is the steepest bit) - a few very minor potholes. If you do go up, then pick a dry day, as it can be slippy in the wet. It's hard enough keeping two wheels on the ground when it's dry!


----------



## HLaB (19 May 2010)

Seamab said:


> Yes, it's not too bad. After the first car park the road narrows and the surface is poorer (this is the steepest bit) - a few very minor potholes. If you do go up, then pick a dry day, as it can be slippy in the wet. It's hard enough keeping two wheels on the ground when it's dry!


I was thinking about giving it a go tomorrow night or Sunday (as the roads are fairly dry just now) but having looked at the stats in Memory Map a 36/25 won't be low enough (especially given my current level of unfitness). According to MM it maxes at 33% and averages 14% for the km.


----------



## pickup1980 (19 May 2010)

how many people would do this ride


----------



## Scoosh (19 May 2010)

pickup1980 said:


> how many people would do this ride


Being a shortish audax, good weather forecast, etc etc I would guess 20 - 50.


----------



## MrRidley (19 May 2010)

Just received my route sheet today, looks like it goes through lots of quiet roads


----------



## Seamab (19 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> I was thinking about giving it a go tomorrow night or Sunday (as the roads are fairly dry just now) but having looked at the stats in Memory Map a 36/25 won't be low enough (especially given my current level of unfitness). According to MM it maxes at 33% and averages 14% for the km.



That sounds pretty accurate. Pretty much what the Garmin says.

I managed yesterday (just) on a 34/23 combo. TBH i could do with a 25 on the back. The second time was actually easier when I did again at the end of the ride. Obviously not warmed up enough first time.
First couple of times i tried it this year i failed on the very steep bit. First time because of fitness and second time because my cleat disengaged from the pedal and i couldn't recover.

My strategy is to get into the granny gear as soon as you pass the halfway carpark and keep it there!


----------



## Seamab (19 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> Being a shortish audax, good weather forecast, etc etc I would guess 20 - 50.



My limited audax experience (2) suggests that there will be a good mix of abilities present and the atmosphere very friendly. I met the organiser John on the Pitlochry 150K when we rode along together for a while - he said that te Kinross CC often do a version of this run on a Sunday. I'm sure it will be a great event.


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2010)

Seamab said:


> Have you been up it Hlab?
> 
> I reckon it must be one of the longest climbs of such sustained high gradient in Central Scotland. For me it compares with Glen Quaich. Not as long obviously but steeper.
> 
> Maybe one for a CC Ecosse hill climb challenge?


Went up it tonight I think or did I miss the steepest part? Just after the car park with the the cattle grid the path splits in two I followed the tarmacked surface down to the castle should I have took the rough path up to the right ? My garmin say it only maxed out at just over 26% I was expecting more. I see why you advised the dry my brakes were right on the limit at some point and I wouldn't fancy the ford if the path was wet.


----------



## Seamab (21 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> Went up it tonight I think or did I miss the steepest part? Just after the car park with the the cattle grid the path splits in two I followed the tarmacked surface down to the castle should I have took the rough path up to the right ? My garmin say it only maxed out at just over 26% I was expecting more. I see why you advised the dry my brakes were right on the limit at some point and I wouldn't fancy the ford if the path was wet.



I just stop at the point where the rough path goes up to the right - this is MTB country and would eventually lead you to Glendevon.

Garmin's are strange things and my altimeter can read differently on the same hill depending on the weather/ amount of cloud or tree cover. It has always read over 30% on the steepest part between the cattle grid car park and the lower car park at halfway.

Sounds like it was a breeze for you with a nice paddle to cool you down


----------



## HJ (22 May 2010)

pickup1980 how was today's training ride? Hope you are going to give that poor chain some oil before you do the big one...


----------



## pickup1980 (23 May 2010)

ok just very burnt


----------



## eldudino (24 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> Went up it tonight I think or did I miss the steepest part? Just after the car park with the the cattle grid the path splits in two I followed the tarmacked surface down to the castle should I have took the rough path up to the right ? My garmin say it only maxed out at just over 26% I was expecting more.



You're joking right? I walked down it yesterday and found it hard enough!

It's the toughest climb I've seen in Scotland. I did the Keswick Sportive on Saturday and it's not dissimilar to the climbs over the passes in the lakes, good training ground I reckon. Can't wait to get out there and have a crack at it on the bike!


----------



## Seamab (24 May 2010)

eldudino said:


> You're joking right? I walked down it yesterday and found it hard enough!
> 
> It's the toughest climb I've seen in Scotland. I did the Keswick Sportive on Saturday and it's not dissimilar to the climbs over the passes in the lakes, good training ground I reckon. Can't wait to get out there and have a crack at it on the bike!


HLab took the cable car

Get ye hence to Kenmore (Loch Tay) and try Glen Quaich - i'd imagine that might match some of the Lake District climbs. I've heard many say that the climbs in the Lakes are amongst the very toughest around.


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2010)

eldudino said:


> You're joking right? I walked down it yesterday and found it hard enough!
> 
> It's the toughest climb I've seen in Scotland. I did the Keswick Sportive on Saturday and it's not dissimilar to the climbs over the passes in the lakes, good training ground I reckon. Can't wait to get out there and have a crack at it on the bike!


I'm sure there must be tougher; its pretty short and even graded. I find longer and more varing gradients harder. Although not as steep I found a hill round your way harder (near the uni) but that was after 40 miles and the surface wasn't the best for traction. What amazes me is the folk in the TdF, Vuelta etc that do 100 miles then a serious climb. There was one in the Vuelta the other year which averaged 19% for the last KM, after 100 miles that is steep.


----------



## eldudino (24 May 2010)

Seamab said:


> HLab took the cable car
> 
> Get ye hence to Kenmore (Loch Tay) and try Glen Quaich - i'd imagine that might match some of the Lake District climbs. I've heard many say that the climbs in the Lakes are amongst the very toughest around.



Sounds like a plan. I'll knock on your door for some company when I get the spirit up to do Gloom Hill. Though it can't be much worse than going up Honister!

I realised on Saturday that my climbing experience hadn't included proper steep hills, I thought Logie Kirk was bad but it's a custard cream compared to the passes in the Lakes.


----------



## eldudino (24 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> I'm sure there must be tougher; its pretty short and even graded. I find longer and more varing gradients harder. Although not as steep I found a hill round your way harder (near the uni) but that was after 40 miles



That's Logie Kirk, I do that on the way to work as a training hill. It's short but steep for the first part, it's not too bad once you get the hang of it. I find it ok now, do the first part up the steep bit then you can click up a gear or when it "flattens" out.


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2010)

eldudino said:


> Sounds like a plan. I'll knock on your door for some company when I get the spirit up to do Gloom Hill. Though it can't be much worse than going up Honister!
> 
> I realised on Saturday that my climbing experience hadn't included proper steep hills, I thought Logie Kirk was bad but it's a custard cream compared to the passes in the Lakes.


One of these day's I'll have to get down to the lakes. In the mean time I might try Gloom hill again but with my Kinesis and its 38 chain ring, that will be hard work.


----------



## Seamab (24 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> I'm sure there must be tougher; its pretty short and even graded. I find longer and more varing gradients harder. Although not as steep I found a hill round your way harder (near the uni) but that was after 40 miles and the surface wasn't the best for traction. What amazes me is the folk in the TdF, Vuelta etc that do 100 miles then a serious climb. There was one in the Vuelta the other year which averaged 19% for the last KM, after 100 miles that is steep.



Try the Radar ride with the ascent of Lowther Hill after 100m in the legs. It's a challenging ride.

I did the Deeside Loop yesterday and found the Cairn O' Mount very very hard at about 30m and the Cairnwell (long 5 mile drag up to the Glen Shee ski station) very hard as well at 80m and a bit of headwind. It's not steep by any manner of means but a real slog. Just didn't seem to have the climbing legs yesterday.

Universally, everyone yesterday was saying how hard the Cairn O' Mount seems to be. Someone said it was worse than the Bealach Na Ba.


----------



## GAVSTER (31 May 2010)

Is anyone doing the Twa Wee Coonties on Sunday?

Looking for someone as slow as me :-) That might be hard to find !


----------



## GAVSTER (3 Jun 2010)

Well it looks like I'll be the sole CC rep at the mo. Just hoping for nice weather now.


----------



## MrRidley (3 Jun 2010)

I think i shall be in attendance on sunday.


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2010)

If its nice weather you might see me out (a blue Kinesis). I quite often cycle the area but I'm not doing the Audax. Good Luck.


----------



## MrRidley (3 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> If its nice weather you might see me out (a blue Kinesis). I quite often cycle the area but I'm not doing the Audax. Good Luck.



And if it stays dry, you may see me riding this


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> And if it stays dry, you may see me riding this


Looks nice


----------



## eldudino (3 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> And if it stays dry, you may see me riding this



Very tidy - wish I was going just so I could have a look!


----------



## Scoosh (3 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> And if it stays dry, you may see me riding this


Looks great but sadly Bhoyjim might be the only one to see it - weather forecast is looking very wet for Sunday


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> Looks great but sadly Bhoyjim might be the only one to see it - weather forecast is looking very wet for Sunday


The BBC never get things right; their forecast at lunchtime was grey but dry; tonight its wet  It'll probably change again before Sunday.


----------



## scook94 (3 Jun 2010)

He should have bought a rust free Titanium bike! *smh*


----------



## Scoosh (4 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> He should have bought a rust free Titanium bike! *smh*


For MOST of us, the non-Raphalites, there are budgetary constraints ....


----------



## MrRidley (4 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> For MOST of us, the non-Raphalites, there are budgetary constraints ....



Reverting back to the name of the OP for a second, what are your plans this weekend ? are going to tackle the infamous Snow Roads or something a bit more genteel


----------



## Scoosh (4 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Reverting back to the name of the OP for a second, what are your plans this weekend ? are going to tackle the infamous Snow Roads or something a bit more genteel


1 Riding audax

2 Yup





I might come on the TWC if I and the weather are Ok


----------



## HLaB (4 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> 1 Riding audax
> 
> 2 Yup
> 
> ...


Good Luck it looks like you are going to get a good weekend for it.


----------



## scook94 (4 Jun 2010)

Would one be able to enter on the day if one was able to come along?


----------



## MrRidley (4 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Would one be able to enter on the day if one was able to come along?



If one was to telephone the organiser (get his number from the Auk site) he may let one do just that.


----------



## scook94 (4 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> If one was to telephone the organiser (get his number from the Auk site) he may let one do just that.



One may just do that then, or drop him an email. Would one mind a cycling partner?


----------



## GAVSTER (4 Jun 2010)

I have a new bike too. Well new to me.

Frame is a 1979 Holdsworth Mistral in delightful 531 with Campag Centaur Drive Train and 700x25c shod wheels. Compared to my current Dawes Galaxy with it's 700x35 marathon pluses it's quite nippy.

Don't know if I risk it on a 100k ride without a bit of checking over first.


----------



## MrRidley (4 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> One may just do that then, or drop him an email. Would one mind a cycling partner?



Not at all, I'd be delighted to have you in front of me all the way round  it would be a bit of practise for the Ken Laidlaw, and after we stop i shall pick your brains about your dietary plan, as i have a pound or twelve to shift myself B)


----------



## scook94 (4 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Not at all, I'd be delighted to have you in front of me all the way round  it would be a bit of practise for the Ken Laidlaw, and after we stop i shall pick your brains about your dietary plan, as i have a pound or twelve to shift myself



Well I've emailed him. Will be a good test of my new Garmin if I'm able to come along.

Dietary plan is courtesy of http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/lostart.htm
no great secret, just eat your allowance and log everything you eat and all the calories you earn through exercise.

EDIT: Of course there's nothing stopping me from coming along and just riding the route with you.


----------



## MrRidley (4 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Well I've emailed him. Will be a good test of my *new Garmin* if I'm able to come along.
> 
> Dietary plan is courtesy of http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/lostart.htm
> no great secret, just eat your allowance and log everything you eat and all the calories you earn through exercise.
> ...



That's good, it'll save me getting lost  is it a Rapha one


----------



## scook94 (4 Jun 2010)

If only they did one... *sigh*

No it's the Edge 500, not got maps as such and I didn't really want to pay for the privilege but you can create a course and follow a "bread crumb trail", which is really all I need. Tried it last night and it seems to work well, but then I was already familiar with my route.


----------



## MrRidley (4 Jun 2010)

When/if you get the go ahead, let me know and we'll meet up at the start.


----------



## scook94 (4 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> When/if you get the go ahead, let me know and we'll meet up at the start.



Just heard from John and I'm good to go for Sunday. Was thinking of parking at the train station and cycling round to the church hall. Are you getting the train and if so what time will you be getting there at?


----------



## navrat_biker (4 Jun 2010)

keep your eye on the weather here

fingers crossed you will get good weather to hop on that gorg bike


----------



## scook94 (4 Jun 2010)

So we should have -

Pickup1980
GAVSTER
BhoyJim
Myself 

doing this, anyone else?

Jim I know, Pickup1980 I met at the Loch Leven ride (hopefully I'll remember you on the day, although I'm sure I'll remember the bike!), not sure if I've met Gavster yet...


----------



## scook94 (4 Jun 2010)

navrat_biker said:


> keep your eye on the weather here
> 
> fingers crossed you will get good weather to hop on that gorg bike



Yeah the weather doesn't look very promising, so far!


----------



## HLaB (4 Jun 2010)

scook, post again quickly, if your number of posts stays the same it'll bring dooooom!


----------



## scook94 (4 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> scook, post again quickly, if your number of posts stays the same it'll bring dooooom!



Grrr! Got suckered into posting on the cafe and ruined my fabulous post count!


----------



## GAVSTER (5 Jun 2010)

I haven't met you guys but looking forward to saying hello.

I will be riding a Dawes Galaxy with a Carradice saddlebag - slowly :-)

It'll be great to say high before you blast off into the distance. My consolation is I have got the route in my Garmin Edge 605 so I'm hoping not to get lost.

See ya tomorra - hope it's no raining then.


----------



## MrRidley (5 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Just heard from John and I'm good to go for Sunday. Was thinking of parking at the train station and cycling round to the church hall. *Are you getting the train and if so what time will you be getting there at?*



Going to get train to Linlithgow, and ride up from there, saves me getting 2 trains, i think it about 10-11 miles.


----------



## pickup1980 (5 Jun 2010)

i'l be on the yellow carerra and be the one with the most flat's


----------



## GAVSTER (5 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Going to get train to Linlithgow, and ride up from there, saves me getting 2 trains, i think it about 10-11 miles.



I live on the Fife side of bridge so I will be cycling over the bridge to the start and then over and back and over again.

Thinking about that more worried about wind now !


----------



## HonestMan1910 (5 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Going to get train to Linlithgow, and ride up from there, saves me getting 2 trains, i think it about 10-11 miles.



Jim,

What time will you be in Linlithgow, could join you for a wee run across to Fife.


----------



## MrRidley (5 Jun 2010)

John, i'll be arriving in Linlithgow at 8.25, then heading up to Dalmeny for the start, it'll be good to see you if you can make it.


----------



## scook94 (5 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> John, i'll be arriving in Linlithgow at 8.25, then heading up to Dalmeny for the start, it'll be good to see you if you can make it.



I'm aiming to get to Dalmeny for 09:15-09:30, see you there.


----------



## pickup1980 (5 Jun 2010)

what time does it start it's my first time doinging something like this when should i get there for


----------



## scook94 (5 Jun 2010)

According to Audax UK it's 10:00. I haven't done one either but I'm assuming turning up 30-45 mins before is enough time to do what needs to be done?

http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=10-120


----------



## HonestMan1910 (5 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> John, i'll be arriving in Linlithgow at 8.25, then heading up to Dalmeny for the start, it'll be good to see you if you can make it.



Jim,

I'll meet you at Linlithgow Railway station and then cycle along to Dalmeny with you.

HM1910


----------



## MrRidley (5 Jun 2010)

Good man, see you there.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (5 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Good man, see you there.



Cheers Jim, hopefully a bit drier than it is now.

Coming down like stairrods at present and has been for the last 2.5hrs


----------



## Telemark (5 Jun 2010)

Have a good day out everybody! 
From the various weather forecasts, it looks like the heavy rain will only arrive later on ...

T


----------



## ACS (5 Jun 2010)

Have a good day, hope the weather holds.


----------



## Scoosh (6 Jun 2010)

Driving over FRB this morning at just the wrong time - too early to see you all crossing the bridge, too late to see you off at Dalmeny .

Hope you all had a great ride and, for those for whom it is their first Audax and possibly first 100k - easy, isn't it ?


----------



## HonestMan1910 (6 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> Driving over FRB this morning at just the wrong time - too early to see you all crossing the bridge, too late to see you off at Dalmeny .
> 
> Hope you all had a great ride and, for those for whom it is their first Audax and possibly first 100k - easy, isn't it ?




I saw(ish) them off from Dalmeny and certainly don't look forward to their day ahead in Fife as it is looking kind of murky now.

Enjoyed my wee run from Linlithgow with Bhoyjim this morning and good to see Sccok and Pickup at the registration point.

Good luck lads.


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2010)

I forgot I had a first communion to go to today, so I didn't get out. Kinda glad I did now; it was only drizzle this morning but its turned torrential now in West Fife. I hope the lads got round before this latest spell.


----------



## Seamab (6 Jun 2010)

I was out on domestique duties for Mrs. Seamab this morning and passed a few riders approaching Powmill from Rumbling Bridge. Someone shouted "Seamab" but i couldn't make out who it was with their cycling gear on.

It had just started to drizzle slightly and there would have been a headwind from Dollar. Hope you all got back without a soaking.

Did you enjoy Law Hill?


----------



## scook94 (6 Jun 2010)

Seamab said:


> I was out on domestique duties for Mrs. Seamab this morning and passed a few riders approaching Powmill from Rumbling Bridge. Someone shouted "Seamab" but i couldn't make out who it was with their cycling gear on.
> 
> It had just started to drizzle slightly and there would have been a headwind from Dollar. Hope you all got back without a soaking.
> 
> Did you enjoy Law Hill?



That was me. Myself and BhoyJim were headed to the Control at the Powmill Milk Bar.

I must say, today was by far the most fun I've had on a bike to date. I loved every pedal stroke, even when the heavens opened with 10 miles to go. Got extremely wet feet! Thankfully the pink Rapha rain jacket did it's job though!

Law Hill was wonderful, loved it! We went up Hillfoots Road rather than following the High Street. Not sure if we were meant to, but when I saw that slope I decided I had to go up regardless! Thankfully both roads met up later and it was straightforward from there. (was gonna post a street view link of Hillfoots Road, but it doesn't really do it justice!)

Jim was suffering a bit toward the end though and was very grumpy when we found we'd hit the bridge at the wrong side! There were nearly punches thrown I think! Haha just kidding! 

Was good to see Craig again (although no sign of Gavster that I could tell), no punctures this time!

Anyway, I'm home and showered and still on a high! Looking forward to my next Audax now, a 200k methinks...

Here's the data from the Garmin

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/35892868


----------



## GAVSTER (6 Jun 2010)

Gavster managed to fall over last night running to get out of the rain and took a great chunk of skin from his right hand and also tw@tted his knee.

My wife said to me: "If you have this difficulty with walking should you actually be allowed on a bike."

Despite the weather I am really miffed I didn't make it.

Next time !!!


----------



## pickup1980 (6 Jun 2010)

Had a great day run today even the weather was enjoyable and no punctures this time


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> That was me. Myself and BhoyJim were headed to the Control at the Powmill Milk Bar.
> 
> I must say, today was by far the most fun I've had on a bike to date. I loved every pedal stroke, even when the heavens opened with 10 miles to go. Got extremely wet feet! Thankfully the pink Rapha rain jacket did it's job though!
> 
> ...



Congrats Scook, good speed too and in pretty poor weather.

The video I posted earlier shows Law Hill, in the dry (to save you looking here it is again). I take you went left by the foot of the castle road; cnogratulations you've found gloom Hill, your next challenge ;-)


----------



## MrRidley (6 Jun 2010)

That's me not long back, by the time I've arrived home i've covered 101.8 miles, 6hrs 46 Min's my first ton  but alas it doesn't feel like a proper ton, what with the train journeys in between (L'ligow-Glasgow both ways) so it just doesn't feel quite right, anyway a big thank you to Scook for carrying/waiting for me for the last 15 miles or so, as he says i was suffering, i think i we/set off too fast as we covered the first 20 miles in 1hr 10 mins, we arrived at the control and there was no one there, left knee was giving me serious pain and i don't think i had enough food/liquid intake, so lesson learned for next time, i glad i made it to the end though, it would have been easy just to chuck it, and once again a big thank you to Scook, BTW, we didn't miss the rain, for the last 10-15miles it rained constant, it was fun though.


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2010)

I'm glad everybody enjoyed it despite the weather.

Which bike did you take Jim?


----------



## HonestMan1910 (6 Jun 2010)

Sounds like a good day out guys, glad it stayed fairly dry for you.


----------



## scook94 (6 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> Congrats Scook, good speed too and in pretty poor weather.
> 
> The video I posted earlier shows Law Hill, in the dry (to save you looking here it is again). I take you went left by the foot of the castle road; congratulations you've found gloom Hill, your next challenge ;-)



Ha! Yes we turned left (actually we doubled back to turn left, as can be seen if you zoom in on the map on the Garmin page) and kept on that road re-joining the route you took at the junction you see at 1:37.

So that's Gloom Hill? I thought that was road that took you up the the castle itself?

That's awesome, wait 'til I tell Eldudino! 


Jim, thanks must go to you too, because if you hadn't been doing the audax today I wouldn't have come along. So glad I did. I agree the pace to the first control was way too fast, and I must take some responsibility for pushing the pace at Scotlandwell to try and catch those that overtook us while we stopped for water. Hope your knee recovers quickly!


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Ha! Yes we turned left (actually we doubled back to turn left, as can be seen if you zoom in on the map on the Garmin page)
> So that's Gloom Hill? I thought that was road that took you up the the castle itself?
> 
> That's awesome, wait 'til I tell Eldudino!


It is the road to the castle; I meant you've found the bottom of it, the actual hill is your next challenge


----------



## MrRidley (6 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Ha! Yes we turned left (actually we doubled back to turn left, as can be seen if you zoom in on the map on the Garmin page) and kept on that road re-joining the route you took at the junction you see at 1:37.
> 
> *So that's Gloom Hill? I thought that was road that took you up the the castle itself?*
> 
> ...



So we can say we've done one the hardest hills around  no wonder i've got a sore knee  BTW Steven you should have just went on, i'm sure you would've caught them at the pace you were going, see you on the next one.


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> So we can say we've done one the hardest hills around  no wonder i've got a sore knee  BTW Steven you should have just went on, i'm sure you would've caught them at the pace you were going, see you on the next one.


Nope, see my post above, you cycled by the bottom of it


----------



## scook94 (6 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> Nope, see my post above, you cycled by the bottom of it



Ah well! 

You should try the route we took next time you're over that way, much more fun than the road in your vid.


----------



## scook94 (6 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> So we can say we've done one the hardest hills around  no wonder i've got a sore knee  BTW Steven you should have just went on, *i'm sure you would've caught them at the pace you were going,* see you on the next one.



Maybe, but today was about team effort. Wouldn't have been any point catching them if it meant dropping you in the process!


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Ah well!
> 
> You should try the route we took next time you're over that way, much more fun than the road in your vid.


Done it loads of times, its a bit of 6 of one and 1/2 a dozen of the other as to which way you go.


----------



## Telemark (6 Jun 2010)

Congratulations to all !
We looked out the window at the rain and thought of you a few times - glad it wasn't too bad for you weather wise (pretty miserable in Edinburgh). 
What's next? The Trossachs Ton? Edinburgh-St. Andrews? 

We didn't mind the  too much ourselves, having done a ton too over the last couple of days with plenty of  (split over two days though ) 

T


----------



## scook94 (6 Jun 2010)

Yup, the Trossachs Ton is next up for me.


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Yup, the Trossachs Ton is next up for me.


Remember and get your complimentary massage, that's probably the best part


----------



## Scoosh (6 Jun 2010)

Well Done all who completed  and glad you enjoyed it.

Remember, an Audax is not a race - it's about going round a specific route within certain time constraints - neither too fast nor too slow. The rider who finishes 1min after the final Control opens has "Completed the Ride" just the same as the rider who comes in 1min before the Control closes.

Yesterday's Snow Roads had a fast start - mainly downhill till Cairn o' Mount, then another downhill to the control at Banchory.

Even I arrived at the control within 10 minutes of it officially opening. Some of the faster riders had arrived, had their food etc, then needed to buy a bottle of water or something, so they had a receipt with a time within the limits ! They then disappeared ..... and finished a hilly 300k in 11 hrs . One of them was cycling back (from Kirriemuir) to Gourock today .....


----------



## Seamab (7 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Thankfully the pink Rapha rain jacket did it's job though!



I'd heard that you were in the pink of condition - very fetching


----------



## HLaB (7 Jun 2010)

Seamab said:


> I'd heard that you were in the pink of condition - very fetching


LOL


----------



## scook94 (7 Jun 2010)

Seamab said:


> I'd heard that you were in the pink of condition - very fetching


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


>


----------



## amir (9 Jun 2010)

Hi scook94 & bhoyjim. I tagged along up to Clackmannan - I had a red and white striped top. It was a very fast first leg. Shame about the rain at the end. Nice tea and bun at the cafe. Perhaps see you at the Trossachs Ton.


----------



## scook94 (9 Jun 2010)

amir said:


> Hi scook94 & bhoyjim. I tagged along up to Clackmannan - I had a red and white striped top. It was a very fast first leg. Shame about the rain at the end. Nice tea and bun at the cafe. Perhaps see you at the Trossachs Ton.



Ha! I remember you! Didn't realise you were a Cycle Chatter though! Yes first leg was rather rapid! Good fun though.

I was having too much fun to let the rain spoil the day though, although I'm not sure if Jim feels the same!  I did order a pair of waterproof socks when I got home though!

I'm looking forward to the TT now, only going to be doing the 100km version though. How about you?


----------



## amir (9 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Ha! I remember you! Didn't realise you were a Cycle Chatter though!


A rather low profile CCer though.



scook94 said:


> I'm looking forward to the TT now, only going to be doing the 100km version though. How about you?


I am doing the 100 miler hopefully if my legs are up to shape. Will try and get a few hills in at the weekend then rest. Hope the weather is good.


----------



## pickup1980 (3 Jan 2011)

does any 1 know if this is on this year trying to get my calender and weekends busy


----------



## Scoosh (3 Jan 2011)

pickup1980 said:


> does any 1 know if this is on this year trying to get my calender and weekends busy



It's not listed on the AUK Calendar at the mo', so it might not be on this year.


This is a good ride:
*A Potter for Tea*

*Kirriemuir 100 km

* *An easy tour of Angus countryside, with two (count ‘em) café stops,the first near Carmyllie, then up through rolling country to the second at Stracathro, then back west via a twiddly bit to Kirriemuir.**Starting from: Kirriemuir *

*Date: Saturday 14th May 2011Time: 09:00Distance: 100 km
*

HTH


----------



## Noodley (3 Jan 2011)

No sign of it on the audax calendar


----------



## eck (3 Jan 2011)

Cheers for the plug for the Potter for Tea, Scoosh. For pickup1980, and anyone else interested, there's a map of the route here: http://gb.mapometer....ute_844967.html

ISTR that, last year, the Twa Wee Coonties was on the same weekend as the Potter for Tea 100 and the Snow Roads 300, as a (very) late addition to the audax calendar. 

BTW: Snow Roads route is here, if ye think ye're hard enough: My link

AND you don't have to ride the Snow Roads to get Forfar's Finest Bridies. We give them to Potter for Tea riders too.


----------



## MrRidley (3 Jan 2011)

Just out of interest, where would the nearest train station be for either The Snow Roads or Potter for Tea, and is there any suitable cheap accommodation nearby also ?


----------



## eck (3 Jan 2011)

Hiya, jimbhoy, I guess the answer to your first question is - it depends where you're coming from! 
Perth and Dundee are about the same distance, Carnoustie and Arbroath perhaps slightly closer, but further up the line if you're coming from the south. 

Accommodation: Kirrie isn't blessed with any boutique hotels, but there are a couple of so-so places and a few decent B&Bs in the area, and a good campsite (with adjacent pub) just three miles away. But we run the Annual Kirriemuir Village Hall Snoring Championships in conjunction with the audax events, so riders can doss in the hall on Friday and/or Saturday nights, with basic evening meals and breakfasts (It was £10 for the complete board & lodging package last year, we might have to put it up a little this year.) I'll leave it to others to comment on the standard, but most people who stayed in previous years seemed happy enough. 

Hope this helps - you'd be very welcome to ride either event. Let me know if you need any more info at this stage. 
PS, AFAIK, not all of the "Snow Roads" are still blocked by snow, but some are.


----------



## MrRidley (3 Jan 2011)

Cheers for that Eck, i'd be coming from Glasgow, so it would be a bit ot a trek for me to get there, i'd really need to look into the logistics of it all before making a final call.


----------



## pickup1980 (3 Jan 2011)

were would i be able to sign up for these rides 
and is there any more in scotland 
plus sportives.
ive signed up for the kinross sportive and possible the pedal scotland


----------



## Scoosh (3 Jan 2011)

pickup1980 said:


> were would i be able to sign up for these rides
> and is there any more in scotland
> plus sportives.
> ive signed up for the kinross sportive and possible the pedal scotland



Details of Audax events/entries are usually on the Calendar on their website but you need to be an AUK Member to view more than 4 months ahead.

There are quite a few Audax events in Scotland, varying in distance from 100k





, to much more



- to much much more



. Very few Audax Ecosse events are flat, as we tend to have hills in Scotia



.

For other sportives, I could recommend:

Ken Laidlaw Scottish Borders Sportive

Etape Caledonia


If you have not done it before, the Pedal for Scotland Glasgow - Edinburgh run is worth doing. However, if you have either done it before or want a better ride (or both) I'd recommend the LEPRA Edinburgh- St Andrews, which is a good step up from the PfS which, IMHO is getting a bit dangerous.

See you on one of these events sometime !


----------



## eck (3 Jan 2011)

scoosh said:


> Details of Audax events/entries are usually on the Calendar on their website but you need to be an AUK Member to view more than 4 months ahead.
> 
> <snip>


scoosh is right that you have to be an AUK member to see events more than 4 months ahead (don't ask me why). But the Potter for Tea and the Snow Roads are on 14 May this year, so you'll only have to wait a couple of weeks to see. Meanwhile, if you follow the link that scoosh posted, you'll see that there are quite a few other audaxes in Scotland over the next four months. 
BTW, you don't have to join AUK to ride audaxes, but there's a £2 charge for insurance if you're not covered by insurance from AUK (or CTC or BC I think).
HTH


----------



## ACS (4 Jan 2011)

No mention of the 22nd Tour of East Lothian on the Sunday 13th February 2011. 

Quick jaunt over Redstone Rig, poodle over some lumpy bits and a swift run in. If you fancy an early season challenge that is well organised, very well supported by all kinds of riders (club, Audax and CTC)and a bit of a laugh give it a whirl.


----------



## scook94 (7 Jan 2011)

jimbhoy said:


> Just out of interest, where would the nearest train station be for either The Snow Roads or Potter for Tea, and is there any suitable cheap accommodation nearby also ?



Sounds like there may be few eejits contemplating this one this year?


----------



## MrRidley (7 Jan 2011)

scook94 said:


> Sounds like there may be few eejits contemplating this one this year?



Aye even thinking about it gets me in a sweat  but i doubt i'd make it anyway, trying to get time of from work/family and travel involved etc, there that's my excuse in


----------



## scook94 (7 Jan 2011)

jimbhoy said:


> Aye even thinking about it gets me in a sweat  but i doubt i'd make it anyway, trying to get time of from work/family and travel involved etc, there that's my excuse in



I'm on-call that weekend but I'll be doing my best to get a swap done, as I would hate to have that as my only excuse for not doing it.


----------



## ACS (7 Jan 2011)

This 'eejit' planning to take a punt on the Snow Roads, but being someone that can only manage a 'stately' speed and being the world's worst climber, I'm training for a very, very long day in the saddle.


----------



## scook94 (7 Jan 2011)

satans budgie said:


> This 'eejit' planning to take a punt on the Snow Roads, but being someone that can only manage a 'stately' speed and being the world's worst climber, I'm training for a very, very long day in the saddle.



At least you're training! I've been on the bike twice since the start of December and I fell off on one of those!


----------

